# New Wash method - no 2 bucket



## mcgmark (Feb 23, 2015)

We all know how badly the paint on these GT-R's will scratch.

Here's a wash method I have been using on my black 2010 for the past 2 years that does not use the traditional 2 bucket method. Credit to Gary Dean in the video

Car is washed with microfiber towels and final rinse is done with a CR Spotless Water Deionization System. I then use a leaf blower to dry or let it air dry. 

Thanks to the CR system, and the Sonax Polymer Net Shield and the leaf blower (or air dry method) and there are virtually no water marks left behind. 

Virtually no scratching.

Steps:

1. Rinse the car with water
2. Foam the entire car - I use a Gilmore foam gun with good quality car shampoo (Adams and P21,etc) to saturate the car. Let stand 5 minutes.
3. During the standing time, fill your wash bucket with good quality car shampoo. Place 6 Microfiber towels (mf) in soapy bucket and let them soak.
4. Rinse off the soap.
5. Wash the car with the mf towels. Fold towels into 4 and use each towel until all 8 surfaces have been exhausted.
Go to next towel in bucket. Never, put the used towel back into the bucket.
If there isn't enough lubrication with mf out of the bucket, I will lightly re-foam the panel.
6. Rinse the car using CR Spotless water system.
7. Use a Leaf blower or air dry
Done.

You can find a video on YouTube by searching for - The Perfect Soap Garry Dean Wash Method traditional wash two bucket method karcher. I would start at 7:40 into the video. It runs about 7min.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

been doing it that way for yrs mate but you need 2 buckets, I'm not into using the microfibre cloths i use this Dodo Juice - Supernatural Wash Mitt - Clean Your Car

agree on the leaf blower my neighbours think I'm daft


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Track slag. I use this method.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

moleman said:


> Track slag. I use this method.


I don't even bother with that, I've had my Prelude since November 2013 and it's never been washed.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

moleman said:


> Track slag. I use this method.


actually fairy liquid is good at getting all waxes off and its mild on your hands :chuckle:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I don't even bother with that, I've had my Prelude since November 2013 and it's never been washed.


I wash my 106 once a year. I've polished it once in five years of ownership. Clay bars don't remove dents. 

I do not remember the last time I washed the GT-R. The incumbent YTS at Abbey does it far more than me.

Ironically, I once entered an caption competition and won a load of polishing stuff from Alex Creasey. Still got most of it. Gave the wash mitt to a friend who uses it to rub the man in the boat.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i think the way its kept /. condition / washing reflects the owner and the type of car you would buy in the future.

attention to detail is the key

i dont drive dirty cars

washed/waxed once a week


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

matty32 said:


> i think the way its kept /. condition / washing reflects the owner and the type of car you would buy in the future.
> 
> attention to detail is the key
> 
> ...


I'd tend to agree with that for decent cars, my R35 was kept in tip top condition, but for a £750 shitbox, I've got way better things to do with my time than wash it. Anyway, we're spoiling the OP's advert, I mean thread


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

matty32 said:


> i think the way its kept /. condition / washing reflects the owner and the type of car you would buy in the future.


Tosh.


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

I believe if it gets dirty or not... just remove that part of the car, then you don't have to wash it again lol


----------



## Stansamg (Jun 30, 2014)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I don't even bother with that, I've had my Prelude since November 2013 and it's never been washed.



Certainly the best no touch method!!


----------

